# Lost paddle and booties on North Platte - 05/27/05



## Rama (Jul 10, 2004)

I lost a Waterstick bent shaft kayak paddle and a set of teva water shoes in Northgate Canyon on Fri 05/27/05. They were lost about one or two miles from the take-out in Wyoming. The paddle is a Waterstick with a black carbon bent shaft, and white blades. If anyone finds, please contact Rama Davis @ (970) 531-1640, [email protected], or reply through mountain buzz. Thanks everyone!!!!!! :wink:


----------

